# Ich werbe dich!



## Yuhai (18. März 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich suche wen zum werben und gemeinsamen leveln.

Ich spiele seit classic und habe sehr viel Erfahrung. Ich bin Student, habe Semesterferien und deshalb viel Zeit, was aber nicht zwingend Voraussetzung ist. Können es auch langsam angehen.

 

Fraktion: Wie ihr mögt

Server: Wie ihr mögt (Aegwynn Allianz kann ich taschen und Reiten stellen)

Ich bin in einer Raid Gilde, welche noch Member sucht für HC Raid. Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen.
Ich werde euch auch behilflich sein mehrere Chars zu lvln und zu equippen. Sei es mit Gold als Hilfe oder mit nem Tank oder so.
Meldet euch einfach bei mir, wenn ihr Lust habt.

 

STELLE EUCH DIE ERBSTÜCKE FÜR EUREN ERSTEN CHAR!!!

Ingame: #Yuhai2124

Skype: Knusper2511


----------



## Yuhai (26. März 2016)

closed


----------

